# Air Wire Question



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Is it possible to transfer an Air Wire board from a Bachmann Large Scale 4-6-0 into a Bachmann On30 4-6-0?


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

It may be physically too large. This may be an application for the AW converter, it is designed to drive to a low current DCC decoder from battery power..


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi JB,
I am back to confuse things (LOL!). I originally put an early (AWD10SS) Airwire board into an On30 boxcar and ran a pair of leads to my On30 Shay's motor. The board is a bit large for a tender, especially if you are trying to add batteries and sound to the unit. A trailing car affords you the opportunity to run other locomotives from the same board. 
The first time I showed the Shay and Airwire car to a group of modelers I ran it with one wheel in the groove between tiles on a friend's kitchen counter. Did I shake things up that day. 
Have fun!
Don


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes, the use of a trailing car will add a lot of room and options. Many don't like the idea, some it will not be a problem.


----------

